# 60P Iwagumi - First Try



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Nice! Love the scape.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

Your doing very well for your 1st Iwagumi scape. keep it up.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Wow!! I like it!!
Is the light t5ho or PC?
I can't wait to see it fill in!!!


----------



## TexasCichlid (Jul 12, 2011)

T5ho


----------



## myjohnson (Jan 2, 2007)

Nice start! 

I'll be following along. Plan I do the same set-up shortly here.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

I am a huge fan of the "mountains" on both sides, rather than a center focus on the hardscape. I really think you nailed the hardscape, though it may bit a bit hard to keep the HC low enough to not cover them.

I have seen your inspiration tank so many times. It's a great tank but I would consider skipping the blyxa on your scape. The reason is you have a really good layout that mimics mountains (in my eyes). Putting anything that grows taller in back will diminish the scale of them, making them look small. They look very "powerful" being the tallest part. I know it's your tank, just giving my opinion. 


Anyway, very nice, I have seen this journal a few times, just haven't had time to comment. Look forward to it.


----------



## TexasCichlid (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks for the comments. I have also been considering not adding Blyxa for that very reason. I think it might mess with the scale too much.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

hardscape looks great! i love the inspiration you have too!


----------



## mahko (Dec 10, 2011)

Oooo very cool. I'm currently doing the same thing, first time and all. It'll be nice to follow this and maybe take some notes


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Update...? :icon_lol:


----------



## beedee (Jul 1, 2010)

looking really good man! once the hc fully roots, and fills in, trim it really low, get that nice and tight carpet!


----------



## TexasCichlid (Jul 12, 2011)

Filled up the tank today. 2028 filter output is not as much as I expected. Also, my two month old Catalina 2x24w apparently has a dead bulb. Hopefully just a bulb. I plug it into my digital timer and the timer makes a clicking noise over and over with no light on. Plug it directly into the wall and no light still. Weird. How long should I wait to trim the HC after the switch? It was already getting pretty tall.


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Lookin' good! That HC will need a lot of CO2.. I see the drop checker, but no diffuser. Injecting?


----------



## TexasCichlid (Jul 12, 2011)

bitFUUL said:


> Lookin' good! That HC will need a lot of CO2.. I see the drop checker, but no diffuser. Injecting?


Inline diffuser. Drop checker is a solid yellow right now. Difficult to me to count bubbles per second, can't keep up with them. Figure that is good for the transition.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Looks good!!
The guy over at Catlina told me his bulbs were warrant for a 1 year and ballst for like 5 years or something, just give him a call.
I've notice there bulbs arent that great anyways... I plan on upgrading my evenutally.


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

TexasCichlid said:


> Inline diffuser. Drop checker is a solid yellow right now. Difficult to me to count bubbles per second, can't keep up with them. Figure that is good for the transition.


Sweet! I'm loving the setup, been eyeing the same tank. 
Keep us updated!


----------



## TexasCichlid (Jul 12, 2011)

First day of the transition went fine it seems like. The HC pearled all day long very intensely ( so many bubbles and so big, you could not even see the plants anymore ). I thought it was fake pearling at first, but seems like it wasn't. I figure I will keep the CO2 cranked for the next week, then slowly bring it down. I will trim it down after that.


----------



## TexasCichlid (Jul 12, 2011)

Refit the connections on the bulbs, everything is fine now. Hooray. 2-10pm photo period, noon burst with second bulb on between 5 and 7.


----------



## PC1 (May 21, 2010)

Man, Looks great!!!!!


----------



## TexasCichlid (Jul 12, 2011)

Debating whether to add Blyxa on the back right and left corners behind the rocks.


----------



## TexasCichlid (Jul 12, 2011)

Well...bad news today. Broke my eBay intake lily pipe in half trying to get a screen on it. Barely any force. Ugh. Jury rigged the suction cups for my inline CO2 diffuser to hold the intake pipe down while I try and find another 17mm intake somewhere...

I planted some Blyxa from Tom Barr. I severely overestimated the amount of Blyxa I would need, or severely underestimated the amount/size Tom would send. Most of it went to waste. I was going to RAOK it, but I had the plants out while the glass shattered so I left them out too long. Pardon the low water level and the dirty tank pictures, cleaning up anything aside from glass was not high on my list this afternoon.

General Updates

Mowed the lawn -- Butchered the HC last weekend. Trimmed back all the old growth pretty much. Got a little algae development. Adjusting CO2 and with the new LED and cleaning crew, I am hopeful it's under control.

New fauna! - Turtle Nerite, never had one, very cool. A few Batiki and Tri-color nerites, and 3 amano shrimp.

New light! - Went LED. Bought a Finnex 24" Ray II DD LED setup. I am hugely impressed. Plants are pearling like crazy, and the thing is so low profile and attractive. The shimmer in the water is beautiful. I will never go back to normal lighting.

Disaster strikes...


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

It's looking really good and very close to the inspiration tank, if you added just a couple of Oto's to clean up that algae the tank would look great. Are you familiar with Racheal from Invertabrates by Msjinkzd, she has some Orange Oto's that are super cool looking and rare, at least hard to find, but they would be a nice addition and thier hard workers.

I had to steal her photo to show you, they are so unusual looking.


----------



## TexasCichlid (Jul 12, 2011)

Yah I would love to have a couple but overnight shipping on two fish seems a bit much for me. I've been looking at those for a while now. My nerites and amanos are winning the battle currently.


----------



## TexasCichlid (Jul 12, 2011)

Update.

Fish have been in for a few days. 

15 Espei Rasboras
5 Orange Zebra Otos

Everyone seems happy so far! 

Blyxa had a partial melt ( still some melted leaves present ) and I have refrained from overly cleaning the glass for the otos. Blyxa has actually grown quite a bit since I got it last week. CO2 has been up and down and I am fighting a tad big of algae now, but it's under control. BGA is gone. Installed a Sera Flore 500 to replace my inline CO2 atomizer. Difference is night and day. No more soda water!!! CO2 is nailed down now. Trimmed the HC a couple days ago so it's bouncing back.

On that note -- anyone have some tips on managing HC trimmings? It's a frigging mess. Right now I am using a net, but it's very time consuming. Is this just the modus operandi?

Short Video

http://youtu.be/WQbO1IvT2rk



















Oto cat and his new buddy.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Very nice man!!

Those orange otos are sweet!

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## TexasCichlid (Jul 12, 2011)

Update.

After adding a couple handfulls of Amazonia New to even out some slopes, I had a nitrite spike overnight a few weeks ago and lost 5 of the 6 orange zebra otos. I also lost some cherry shrimp, my turtle nerite and my amanos. Bummer =(

Week after that, rhizo began to take over my HC. Tried hydrogen peroxide dosing, Excel overdoses, limiting light. Nothing helped. Trimmed back the HC to the bone last week and added 5 regular otos and 3 more amano shrimp. Reduced photperiod to 5 hours. Algae problems are now completely gone. Slowly upping my photoperiod to 8 hours. At 7 hours now. HC is bouncing back from being trimmed down to almost nothing. Pulled some up in the process, but it is starting to carpet again. 

Blyxa is growing like crazy. Will need to trim soon. Not sure how to go about trimming it properly.

Lessons learned -- Always pre-leach Amazonia when adding even a very small amount to a tank.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Sorry to hear!!

But glad you got everything under control now!
The blyxa is growing like crazy!

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## TexasCichlid (Jul 12, 2011)

Algae still at bay. Tank is doing well.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Stunning. Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

Holy Blyxa bushes, Batman! The tank looks great. It'll look even better once the HC gets more established and fills in completely. I wonder if you can just mow Blyxa like a bush?


----------



## TexasCichlid (Jul 12, 2011)

I am planning on just mowing back the Blyxa. The root system is extensive already, so I am not sure about pulling.


----------



## mcqueenesq (Aug 29, 2011)

Really looks great!


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

Good stuff, keep at it!


----------



## markstr (Jul 5, 2003)

How is that "Finnex" DD doing for you ? I am thinking of going the same route and like the Low Profile of it ... How is it for growing purposes ? I believe it's in the right spectrum from what I've read as well..


----------



## Jegli09 (Jul 25, 2012)

looks great, nice rocks


----------



## PC1 (May 21, 2010)

Holy cow!!! Man just stopped by to check it out and WOW looks AMAZING! Mind if I steal the FTS to use in my Customer tanks section of my site?


----------



## TexasCichlid (Jul 12, 2011)

Video growth update. Added some Amazonia to even out slope on the right side so HC is growing back in. Believe it or not I trimmed the Blyxa back. Probably needs another.

http://youtu.be/ostenBtOlRI


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

looks good, love the blyxa.


----------



## flowerfishs (May 6, 2009)

good job!


----------



## tropicalmackdaddy (Mar 7, 2012)

Will follow!


----------



## TexasCichlid (Jul 12, 2011)

Quick update. Have not been very satisfied with my HC. It's a LOT of work to trim. I don't mind the trimming, but the clippings are a huge PITA. I was planning to pull it out. Well, queue a big spirogyra outbreak in my HC. Pulled up all my HC and got some Tropica 49 from Tom Barr to replace as an easier maintenance carpet.


----------



## thebuddha (Jul 16, 2012)

it looks like you indeed reached your goal
the beauty of your tank rivals that of your inspiration for the tank


----------



## TexasCichlid (Jul 12, 2011)

thebuddha said:


> it looks like you indeed reached your goal
> the beauty of your tank rivals that of your inspiration for the tank


Thanks for the compliment. Hopefully after the trim and replant, I can get back to where I was or better. I'm new enough to the hobby where I'm still wondering if everything will grow back correctly after a major trim.


----------



## tetra10 (Aug 5, 2012)

where did you get the regulator?


----------



## TexasCichlid (Jul 12, 2011)

Rescape. Removed HC, added Tropica 49. Fought off Spirogyra with Algaefix. Added a few more espei rasboras and a dwarf gourami, removed PFR.










http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MLCwuBNl1Hk


----------



## TexasCichlid (Jul 12, 2011)

Weird double post


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Dope swagga scape! I envy your blyxa. A lot.


----------



## Chyrol (Jan 18, 2012)

Looks great, I can't wait to see it filled in!


----------



## TexasCichlid (Jul 12, 2011)

Quick update, about two weeks of growth since last picture.


----------



## tropicalmackdaddy (Mar 7, 2012)

I really like the new carpet. good choice, cant wait to see it filled in


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Great growth for 2 week!


----------



## Chyrol (Jan 18, 2012)

Nice update. I love the blyxa.


----------



## KFryman (Sep 4, 2012)

Hmmm, the tank looks like one I saw on YouTube a tiny but ago, same light and same layout. Have you posted videos to YouTube? Didn't see the YouTube link....

I love the layout, I like the added height given.


----------



## TexasCichlid (Jul 12, 2011)

Yes, YouTube link is in the OP as well as a couple posts up.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## TexasCichlid (Jul 12, 2011)

More growth.


----------



## beedee (Jul 1, 2010)

looks so lush, very nice growth!

those espei's look really good in there as well, they really pop against the green plants.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Wow the blyxa grew like crazy.

And can take that last picture and post it with the current one?

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

Tank is looking great, is this the light fixture you have? they have your tank 

http://www.aquavibrant.com/index.ph...nnex-ray-ii-ultra-slim-led-ds-dual-7000k.html

i am very interested, also does it run as warm as the t5ho fixture from Catalina?


----------



## TexasCichlid (Jul 12, 2011)

fplata said:


> Tank is looking great, is this the light fixture you have? they have your tank
> 
> http://www.aquavibrant.com/index.ph...nnex-ray-ii-ultra-slim-led-ds-dual-7000k.html
> 
> i am very interested, also does it run as warm as the t5ho fixture from Catalina?


Yep that's my fixture and my tank. The Finnex is much cooler than my old t5.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## TexasCichlid (Jul 12, 2011)

New update. Small changes. Replaced me 2028 with a 2075. Switched my lily pipes around. Trimmed the Blyxa last week but I need to trim it again.

I dub this update "Dude, where's my rocks?"


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Where's my rocks is right!

Any reason why you switch your Lilly pipe positions?

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## marioman72 (Jan 22, 2010)

that blyxas huge! looks very nice


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

You can grow blyxia better than anyone else I know


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasCichlid (Jul 12, 2011)

h4n said:


> Where's my rocks is right!
> 
> Any reason why you switch your Lilly pipe positions?
> 
> -Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


Moving the pipes to the left made the plumbing stand out less as the front and full right hand side are in the normal viewing angle.


----------



## synaethetic (Oct 4, 2011)

Most impressive! My blyxa was of similar height and color about six months ago, then i replanted and moved some things and it had never quite adjusted again, producing only short redder growth now. I'm assuming they disilke being moved around, as most plants do.

Looks great!


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

I see!!

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## Ach1Ll3sH33L (Mar 1, 2012)

I Love the way blyxa fills in when you just let it grow and do its thing! Probably one of my favorite plants!


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

yeah nice blyxa


----------



## mattschaefer92 (Aug 24, 2012)

Wow. This looks great.


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

great growth. what rocks? 
very pretty. the blyxa is so stunning on its own.


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

Impressive, though the blyxa needs a serious haircut, lol.


----------



## Lowe (Nov 11, 2011)

Love your tank. 3 months from now you're going to have to rename it again to "Dude, where's my staurogyne"


----------



## TexasCichlid (Jul 12, 2011)

I will be trimming the blyxa before then, probably Sunday =D I'm going to try and avoid pulling the whole bush as it's messy and takes a month to fill back in.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

looks great! haha, the blyxa is super healthy


----------



## Option (Oct 2, 2010)

Love the tank. I've never seen blyxa that ginormous! But don't get me wrong, it looks great!!


----------



## Conrad283 (Dec 10, 2012)

Looks great


----------



## Phusis_Eidos (Dec 15, 2012)

Love the tank! I am so excited to kick off my 60P. I am totally going with the Finnex Ray 2! What size lily pipes do you have on there?


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

TexasCichlid said:


> I will be trimming the blyxa before then, probably Sunday =D I'm going to try and avoid pulling the whole bush as it's messy and takes a month to fill back in.


Well I have to admit that after seeing how huge it can grow, I'm now tempted to get some myself, lol.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

blyxa is an interesting plant. personally i was never a big fan of it, i found it bland. then i saw it in person (it just appeared in my tank one day), and it looks much nicer than i thought. id say go for it.


----------



## TexasCichlid (Jul 12, 2011)

Pulled the left bush and pulled it into separate stems. Replanted 7 stems, sold ~100. Trimmed right bush and sold 40ish stems from it. Right bush probably has ~100 stems left. Will pull and trim that bush completely next week. Stauro is getting more light now and is happier.

Considering changing the tank up a little. Keeping the stauro carpet but am wanting to try out some color. Maybe move the blyxa to the center and put some sort of orange or red stems off to each corner. Would keep the blyxa shorter in that spot.

Part of me also wants to replace the hardscape with driftwood and put in some mosses/jungle it a bit. Choices.

edit -- response to above, they are 17mm lily pipes.


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

TexasCichlid said:


> Pulled the left bush and pulled it into separate stems. Replanted 7 stems, sold ~100. Trimmed right bush and sold 40ish stems from it. Right bush probably has ~100 stems left. Will pull and trim that bush completely next week. Stauro is getting more light now and is happier.
> 
> Considering changing the tank up a little. Keeping the stauro carpet but am wanting to try out some color. Maybe move the blyxa to the center and put some sort of orange or red stems off to each corner. Would keep the blyxa shorter in that spot.
> 
> ...


Although my Iwugami is slowing taking shape, and the rest of my Needle Leaf Java is finally coming in this week, I'm already struggling with exactly the same problem as you - namely, wanting to add some driftwood and mosses and create that jungle vibe. It's hard to resist, isn't it!? lol.


----------



## TexasCichlid (Jul 12, 2011)

Update. Trimmed both blyxa bushes down to nothing. Last time I let them get that big. Topped and spread out Stauro. Put a stem of ludwigia red in to see how I like it in there, just growing it out at the moment while I figure out how/if I will include it. Downgraded my Finnex Ray II to a Finnex Fugeray. Don't need my plants growing as fast as they have been.


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

Beautiful TexasCichlid! I'm guessing that the downgrade in lighting was because it wasn't dimmable or was the lowest settings just too high for your needs? I keep telling people that LEDs are the way to go, but they don't believe me! lol. That Stauro is going to look sick when it fills in and I'm so jealous (I can't get it to grow worth a damn - it just melts on me), SMH.


----------



## TexasCichlid (Jul 12, 2011)

I was tired of trimming, to be honest. I was growing 200 to 300 stems of blyxa every three months. My first child will be here in a month and a half so trying to get the plants to grow a little slower. Fugeray still pearls my staurogyne so far so good.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

TexasCichlid said:


> I was tired of trimming, to be honest. I was growing 200 to 300 stems of blyxa every three months. My first child will be here in a month and a half so trying to get the plants to grow a little slower. Fugeray still pearls my staurogyne so far so good.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Oh wow, congrats! Yes, you definitely want to keep maintenance at a minimum then, lol.


----------



## TexasCichlid (Jul 12, 2011)

7 days of growth with the Fugeray. Everything is still growing very nicely despite the lower light. I am pleased! I want to include the ludwigia in my scape but I am unsure how to incorporate it properly. For now, just growing it out.


----------



## ophiophagus (Mar 5, 2012)

I like this scape nice and clean. I'm going to start one very similar in my 40breeder


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Looks nice. Do you have any closer up shots?


----------



## TexasCichlid (Jul 12, 2011)

Updated shot. Still playing with the ludwigia red, beside that, no changes aside from the routine growth, trimming and maintenance. Stauro has really filled in.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

finaly the S. repen filled in!


----------



## alkatraz (Jul 28, 2012)

Very nice, looks healthy!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## TexasCichlid (Jul 12, 2011)

Stauro is a funny plant. Will seeimngly sit relatively dormant, but healthy for a long while. Then all of a sudden growth explodes and it starts to send out numerous side shoots.

New video posted.

http://youtu.be/1Zu7Z5huTWw


----------



## SpeedKilz (Mar 18, 2011)

Using a big, but very nice filter. Did your inline heater and reactor slow your flow down to the point of getting a filter that big or did you already have it?


----------



## Idrankwhat (Mar 20, 2013)

Very nice ooeygooey tank


----------



## PRSRocker3390 (Apr 20, 2009)

How tall would you say the staurogyne is in that last pic? I really like the height of it. Looks very nice. Well I should say the whole tank looks awesome! The tank came out beautiful! Are those still the ebay lily pipes? Do you find them hard to clean and really fragile besides the one time I saw you had one break?


----------



## GJL Creative Solutions (Mar 14, 2013)

I think it looks great before and after replanting the carpet. However, IMO you didnt let the HC grow in thick enough.


----------



## TexasCichlid (Jul 12, 2011)

Staurogyne is around an inch tall. I agree I did not let the HC fill in as I should have, but it was such a pain to trim I could not wait to get rid of it. I like the staurogyne because it's an easier carpet to maintain and I like that I can sell my trimmings easily.

They are eBay lily pipes and I am using the intake that broke but with a steel prefilter from h4n. I use a Magfox to clean now so no worries.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## GJL Creative Solutions (Mar 14, 2013)

TexasCichlid said:


> I like that I can sell my trimmings easily.


very cool


----------



## TexasCichlid (Jul 12, 2011)

Quick and dirty shot. Baby is taking a lot of my time but managing to change the water and trim once in a while.

Pulled a handfull of Elatine out before this picture.


----------



## Mumford (Nov 12, 2012)

Looks awesome!

Is that Blyxa??


- Mumford


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

Wow, nice background plants, how do you trim that? If you cut the leaves wouldn't it just die? Oh and what light is that?


----------



## TexasCichlid (Jul 12, 2011)

Blyxa I just let go until it gets too big, pull it all out, trim and sell. I plant 5 stems back in and do it again. Sometimes I trim 10 or 20 stems per side a couple times between the replantings.

Light is a Finnex Fugeray.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## TexasCichlid (Jul 12, 2011)

Big trim today. Pulled two blyxa bushes, each the size of a volleyball, out of the tank and replanted 5 stems of it. Going to give the stauro a nice trim as well. Got behind on my trimming with the baby around.

Pre-trim


----------



## TexasCichlid (Jul 12, 2011)

Post trim picture. Pulled out 150 stems of blyxa and 50 staurogyne, along with maybe 15 4" stems of ludwigia.


----------



## horsedude (Nov 10, 2012)

awesome looks good


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

wowie! got rid of the green vollyballs lol!!!!!

hey! did you paint the background a dark blue?


----------



## clunkified (Sep 10, 2011)

TexasCichlid said:


> Big trim today. Pulled two blyxa bushes, each the size of a volleyball, out of the tank and replanted 5 stems of it. Going to give the stauro a nice trim as well. Got behind on my trimming with the baby around.
> 
> Pre-trim


I like it a lot pre-trim too...semi-jungle style.


----------



## TexasCichlid (Jul 12, 2011)

h4n said:


> wowie! got rid of the green vollyballs lol!!!!!
> 
> hey! did you paint the background a dark blue?


Nope. Blue posterboard from Office Max.


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

Looks great. I wish my stauro would grow that well, lol.


----------



## TexasCichlid (Jul 12, 2011)

Updated shot. Replaced the ludwigia red with alternathera reineckii 'variegated' ( emersed transition ) and alternathera reineckii 'mini'. Going to see which one I like better. Few bald stauro patches filling in nicely with new growth from recent trimmings. 70ish stems of stauro trimmed in the past few weeks and it's tough to tell. Have some of the variegated growing in a newly done emersed setup. First time trying emersed out.


----------



## Vermino (Jun 14, 2012)

looks good


----------



## TexasCichlid (Jul 12, 2011)

Variegated has settled in nicely. Going to swap out the mini as I am not liking it much in the current scape.


----------



## BootyBrown (Apr 17, 2013)

Wow that stauro garden looks great (and so does the rest of the tank too)!


----------



## alemao420 (Jul 12, 2013)

Great, I was just thinking of doing something similar. Just found my inspiration. Nice job!


----------



## Jack Gilvey (Jun 16, 2008)

SpeedKilz said:


> Using a big, but very nice filter. Did your inline heater and reactor slow your flow down to the point of getting a filter that big or did you already have it?


 Interested in this as well but didn't see a follow-up. Also noticed you went from the Sera 500 reactor to the 1000. Was that just to better match the greater flow?


----------



## TexasCichlid (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm glad if this inspired anyone to try their hand. This tank was retired and broken down 9/2013. Was a fun run.


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

Did you end up liking the alternathera reineckii 'variegated' or the alternathera reineckii 'mini' better? I currently have var. ocipus and its an interesting plant, but I here the two you have are the crem de le crem?


----------



## Lowe (Nov 11, 2011)

TexasCichlid said:


> I'm glad if this inspired anyone to try their hand. This tank was retired and broken down 9/2013. Was a fun run.


----------



## tetra10 (Aug 5, 2012)

how did you like the ray 2? also does s. repens carpet on its own or does it have to be trimmed and replanted?


----------



## TexasCichlid (Jul 12, 2011)

pianofish said:


> Did you end up liking the alternathera reineckii 'variegated' or the alternathera reineckii 'mini' better? I currently have var. ocipus and its an interesting plant, but I here the two you have are the crem de le crem?


I liked variegated much more. Very interesting plant. Kept a much nicer color, very cool pattern.


----------

